# Best suit under a grand?



## SeikoRun31 (Jul 13, 2019)

Brooks Brothers? Suit Supply? Or better to spend a couple more hundred and get a Sid Mashburn?


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

A $2000-$3000 suit on sale... don’t buy at full price.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoRun31 (Jul 13, 2019)

you prefer any particular brand in that range?


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

SeikoRun31 said:


> you prefer any particular brand in that range?


It all depends how you're built. In that price range it's hard to go wrong.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhchr2 (May 25, 2019)

Really depends on your build. Most important thing is the fit. I’m 6’2” with a 32 waist and 42 chest, so most things off the rack don’t fit well even with extensive tailoring. If I were in the market for a new suit in the states, I’d probably start at indochino for a made to measure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

I've seen some good results from Suit Supply, but I've also seen some utter trash. I'd only recommend them if you are nearby one of their showrooms and can get fitted in person.

Brooks Brothers are usually pretty good quality but they have a few different fits (Regent, Fitzgerald, Milano, etc.) which can make it difficult narrowing down what works for you, especially if you don't have a Brooks Brothers store near you. In general, most of their stuff in their 1818 collection is pretty well made and is usually available at some sort of discount.

For what it's worth, Brooks Brothers suits that are Made in the USA are made by Southwick. Southwick is a 100+ year old manufacturer in Massachusetts that Brooks Brothers actually bought a few years back but Southwick still makes suits for quite a few retailers. You can check the Southwick website to see if they have any retailers near you and you may be able to get a slightly better price (or at least better service) from a local menswear shop for essentially the same suit as you can get at Brooks Brothers.

A lot of retailers also carry suits from the Canadian company Samuelsohn (they are carried at big places like Saks and Nordstroms and many small local shops as well). They are usually around the top of your $1k budget but I think they offer a better constructed product than Southwick. Samuelsohn's cuts are often a bit more modern than Southwick's though so that's something to keep in mind depending on what you are looking for.


----------



## CaptainCustard (Jun 8, 2019)

Lots of good advice and comments from posters here.

My 10c:

Fit Fit Fit, followed by material and style. 

If you are lucky an off the peg fits perfect. If you are unlucky even an expensive off the peg looks like a garbage.

Brooks Brothers make nice suits and if you find one of their cuts that fits well they are a great buy. Try for sales and discount days. 

Dont rule out the old bespoke tailors - especially the ones who fit a precut suit to you. Its not quite full bespoke but they normally do an excellent job. Sadly it seems to be a dying business and they are closing.


----------



## Kjian414 (Jun 9, 2019)

Jhchr2 said:


> Really depends on your build. Most important thing is the fit. I'm 6'2" with a 32 waist and 42 chest, so most things off the rack don't fit well even with extensive tailoring. If I were in the market for a new suit in the states, I'd probably start at indochino for a made to measure.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How is your experience with indo chino? I was thinking. Suitsupply or Incodchino and since i'm 5'11 130lbs I'm very slim and find that many off the rack jackets don't fit my arms well so I was thinkOmg about getting a made to measure from indochino.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Might go to stylefourm.com and look at the threads in the "Classic Menswear" section 

Good resources.


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

Depending on the time frame of when you need the suit, it is WORTH taking some time and snooping around where you live to try and find a bespoke tailor who can at least semi-make the suit for you. Even if they're prices are out of your range, just seeing the operation, looking at fabric choices, etc., will give you information you can use. Of the department stores I've shopped in I like Nordstrom for customer service, but definitely see if there's a local/family/grandpa came from sicily with nothing but shears and a dream kind of place


----------



## ewhulbert (Jun 14, 2019)

Semper Jeep said:


> I've seen some good results from Suit Supply, but I've also seen some utter trash. I'd only recommend them if you are nearby one of their showrooms and can get fitted in person.
> 
> Brooks Brothers are usually pretty good quality but they have a few different fits (Regent, Fitzgerald, Milano, etc.) which can make it difficult narrowing down what works for you, especially if you don't have a Brooks Brothers store near you. In general, most of their stuff in their 1818 collection is pretty well made and is usually available at some sort of discount.
> 
> ...


What this guy said, but I'll add one more wrinkle.

Depending on how well you know your sizing, and whether you can make it fit well with some smallish tailoring, you can buy some amazing and lightly used suits of eBay for super cheap money.

I have a Canali and a Zegna that are amazing, as well as a couple that are just kind of OK and I'll sell/donate when I get around to it. Total price tag, ~$500 including the tailoring.

If you don't know your measurements well and don't really get what makes a suit fit right, don't do this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jz1094 (Jul 19, 2016)

Custom Joseph Abboud from Mens Wearhouse are nice and like only $500 so you can get 2. They are 100% wool and have like 25 colors to choose from.


----------



## barbecoa (Sep 12, 2017)

TheDude said:


> A $2000-$3000 suit on sale... don't buy at full price.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I echo this if your max budget is $1,000. Get a good suit with good material on sale as much as possible. Likely clearance. Then take it to a skilled tailor and spend $100-$200 getting it altered to your body. Get the button holes opened. Will look custom.


----------



## Specific_Pacific (Mar 11, 2018)

Go to Italy. You can peice together a couple good suits for under 1k... or Thailand or Vietnam. My brother came back from Thailand looking like Rodney Dangerfield in Caddyshack for $200.


----------



## kenng012 (Dec 11, 2018)

Heard great things about Indochino. Close friends of mine like Suit Supply too.


----------



## TheAlchemist23v2 (Aug 10, 2019)

I wear a suit 5 days a week. I have owned a bunch of different kinds during my career but have been doing all my new suits for past 5 years from suit supply and phasing out old ones from other brands. 

Price is right. Styles are on point and tbh I probably see some style aspects that i would never be able to pull off but maybe a couple tiny items can be incorporated and i can stay "hip" like the youth.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisMoJo (Jul 17, 2019)

I like the Ted Baker suits, I get them altered to nip them in a bit more at the waste and taper the legs. You get a great fitting, well made suit for less than £500


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

$80 suit from Uniqlo for the win *LOL*


----------



## Uncle Miltie (May 3, 2016)

For suits under $1K, Brooks Brothers offers excellent value. So do outlet stores from Saks and Neiman Marcus. You can get a nice suit from either on sale (half off) for around $500. Fit is most important. Be sure to purchase a suit that fits well in the shoulders, as this is not easily changed by your tailor. Also, if you purchase a suit that does not fit perfectly (they never do for me) purchase one a little too big rather than a little too small. Too large can always be taken in, but too small can rarely be made much larger. When you purchase a suit, save the receipt and take it to a proper men's tailor (not a dry cleaner that does alterations) for fitting. You should be able to have a suit tailored to fit for around $100 in most places, somtimes a bit less. Fit is the most important thing with any suit: don't scrimp when it comes to tailoring. If your tailor says he is unable to fit the suit to you, or to do so would be prohibitively expensive, you can return the suit and exchange for a different size.


----------



## WatchScene (Jan 25, 2014)

Can't go wrong with a Hugo Boss suit. Most under $1K.


----------



## ZisguyZaphod (Feb 20, 2019)

I got my tuxedo from an estate sale. :-d


----------



## CallMeJarob (May 14, 2014)

I wear suits everyday and the best suit under $1k is going to be bespoke from a decent tailor. I have several from a tailor here in Dallas for $600-800 with very high quality fabrics and a perfect fit. I actually get the most compliments on my cheap Zara suits I get tailored though - usually about $350 all in after a good fitting.


----------



## dg8dg7 (Jul 28, 2019)

The only advice anyone should give you is a suit that fits your build. All the suggestions are great, but they are personal to each individual because those brands fit their body shape/size.

I have sloped shoulders (ie not a broad square shouldered guy) and am 6'4" 210lbs. For me, the best suits I have tried off the rack are Strellson. Literally only need to hem the pants and they are done, and on sale are well under $1000. Depending on your build, I couldnt recommend Strellson enough. 


Sent from my LG-H933 using Tapatalk


----------



## yongsoo1982 (Jun 5, 2014)

SuitSupply will be the best value. Why? because they offer fully canvassed jackets around that price point. Even their $300-500 line are half canvassed. Indochino was mentioned, but I don't believe they do full canvass. The JCrew Ludlow (not the factory stuff) is also good value since they offer half canvassed jackets as well.

My advice: get a fully canvassed suit that fits you in a timeless pattern and not too trendy lapels--notched of course.


----------



## gmads (Dec 5, 2009)

Under a grand, I like Brooks Bros. They have separates so you can get a lot closer to your fit before tailoring. I wear a 46L and typically the pants are too big for the typical off-the rack match set. When taken in, the rear pockets will look too close. With Brooks Bros. I can buy a 36 pant that only needs to be taken in a bit. It also allows you to buy at least two pairs of pants for each jacket - you'll put more wear on the pants than the jacket.

That said, I wear a suit about once a year now - so what do I know?


----------



## acpacp (May 24, 2018)

I would recommend a Made-to-Measure suit from Brooks Brothers. It is relatively cheap for something semi-custom, and will fit better than anything off the rack. It is a compromise between bespoke and off-the-rack. You will have to wait at least a month, and it will never be on sale, but it also will be a far better value than a lot of other options. When it comes to a conservative suit, it's all about good fit and good fabric.


----------



## nicholascanada (Jan 12, 2009)

I really like Tiger of Sweden. Super good quality.


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

jz1094 said:


> Custom Joseph Abboud from Mens Wearhouse are nice and like only $500 so you can get 2. They are 100% wool and have like 25 colors to choose from.


I agree, men's warehouse will measure you and build a custom suit which will fit you perfectly. The fit is the most important part of looking good in any suit. I recently had a suit and a tuxedo made, theY look and wear great.


----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

Timely subject. I just bought a tuxedo jacket from Mens Wearhouse. Incredible value. Wore it to a company dinner party and received a ton of compliments. Next year I will wear a shirt, pants, socks and shoes and see if I get the same positive reaction...;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mak1277 (Aug 9, 2016)

Spier & Mackay has some nice things for good prices.


----------



## kirth (Dec 13, 2014)

I own 12 suits, 9 jackets, and two tuxedos. I generally will not spend less than $5k on a suit. 

That being said, the most important aspects to look for in a suit are fit, material, and construction. Look for something in 100% wool, well-built shoulders, and - most importantly - have it tailored by a professional.


----------



## double (Dec 19, 2011)

Brooks Brothers 1818 line when on sale.


----------



## adam_svt (Sep 21, 2019)

Jos. A. Bank is a great option for a custom suit. Love mine!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

adam_svt said:


> Jos. A. Bank is a great option for a custom suit. Love mine!


What watch will you be selling after speed-posting to 100 posts?


----------



## thetony007 (Jul 4, 2018)

kenng012 said:


> Heard great things about Indochino. Close friends of mine like Suit Supply too.


these two i think are safe bets..not the best quality but it actually will work as daily styles


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

It depends on your lifestyle, where you live, and who, if anyone you want to impress. In my view, in most every case, then brand label of the suit, or to some extent, even how well it is made, is much less important than #1: ensuring that the suit fits the wearer very well, and #2: the wearer likes the looks of the suit, and the suit is appropriate for the occasion/work environment. Working with a salesperson who really knows what a good choice is for fit and circumstance, and a good tailor to do the alterations is much more important than brand labels. Now if you are a corporate lawyer, the rules might change a bit in terms of the floor of what you will want and what fits best in various scenarios, but I think the same basic rules apply.

And for many, losing 10 or 20lbs will do waaay more than spending hundreds more on the suit... ;-)


----------



## Rearmount (Sep 5, 2015)

This list of suit brand hierarchy was on StyleForum a few years back, so some of the material might be dated. But it's a great jumping-off point towards getting you started. As mentioned above, tailoring is key. You can be rocking a Brioni suit, but if it fits like a sack, it'll still look like garbage.

(Highest Quality)
- Oxxford 
- Brioni
- Cesare Attolini Napoli
- D'Avenza
- Isaia
- Kiton
- Luciano Barbera Sartoriale
- Luigi Borrelli
- Sartoria Castangia
- Sartoria Partenopea
- St Andrew
- La Vera Sartoria Napoletana

Very Good[****] (IE: Few suits match the quality of the ones in this category.)

- Oxxford (1220)
- Belvest mainline
- Borrelli Luxury Vintage
- Canali Milano
- Corneliani Linea Sartoria
- Pal Zileri Sartoriale (I think there is another line higher than Sartoriale: The custom made one--IIRC "Abito Privato"--has excellent quality)
- Ravazzolo
- Sartoria Attolini Napoli
- Raffaelle Caruso: Sartoria Parma
- RLPL
- Zegna Couture
- Tom Ford

Good[***] (IE: Quality is superior to most suits.)

- Brooks Brothers Black Fleece
- Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece
- Brunello Cucinelli (very nice fabrics)
- Canali mainline
- Canali Exclusive (higher end fabrics)
- Cantarelli mainline
- Corneliani
- Dunhill
- Ermenegildo Zegna
- Faconnable Tailleur
- Hickey Freeman Mainline
- Kei by Canali (full canvas, but very soft)
- Pal Zileri mainline
- Paul Smith Mainline (fully canvassed)
- Paul Stuart
- Raffaelle Caruso mainline
- RLBL
- Samuelsohn
- J. Press Presstige (full canvas)

Satisfactory [**] (IE: The "average" brands. Quality is acceptable.)

- Belvest Silver Label (half canvassed line)
- Brooks Brothers 1818 (half canvassed)
- Cantarelli Tailor
- Charles Tyrwhitt
- CC Cornelaini (half canvassed)
- Etro (if you can find the half canvas ones; some fused)
- Boglioli (if you can find the half canvas ones; some fused)
- Giorgio Armani (Black Label)[/U] (alot of their pieces are fused)
- H. Freemann
- Hackett (half canvassed)
- Hugo Boss Selection[/U] half canvassed and some premium fabrics
- Hickey Freeman LTD (half canvassed)
- J Crew Ludlow (half canvassed)
- Lardini (half canvassed)
- Marks and Spencer (any of their "Pure Wool" collection)
- Paul Smith London (half canvassed)
- Polo Ralph Lauren (half canvassed, excellent fabric)
- Suit Supply (half canvassed)
- Valentino (half canvassed)
- L.B.M. 1911
- Piombo

Mediocre to Poor[*] (Suits that are mediocre to poor.)

- J. Press mainline (fused)
- Hugo Boss (fused)
- hickey (now fused and made in China)
- Joseph Abboud
- Zara
- H&M
- Calvin Klein Collection (now fused)
- Z Zegna
- Alfani
- DKNY
- Donald Trump
- Tommy Hilfiger
- Michael Kors


----------



## Sam K (May 7, 2015)

Hugo Boss does nice looking suits that seem to fit tall, slender builds. But the quality is so-so if you wear it regularly, I have had 2 Boss suits and the lining of the jackets and pockets have worn very quickly and some buttons have come loose. But if you're an occasional suit wearer, a HB suit is probably a good choice. 

If you have an outlet nearby, you can possibly pick up much nicer suits at prices lower than HB retail: my best bargain is a Zegna sportscoat for $250 (list price $1600), but I've picked up most of my mid-range suits at 60-70% off. 

If you are buying off the rack, budget for having it fit at a tailor. I guess some vendors (like Suit Supply) can do it in-house as well, otherwise you find a good tailor (go by recommendations from people who get suits fitted at that tailor, there's a world of difference between fitting a suit shoulder and taking up a pair of pants). Just make sure any suit you plan to have altered has a good shoulder fit: reconstructing shoulders is notoriously expensive. Buying used (like at ebay), as previously suggested, is also a great option. 

Depending on where you live, your budget might allow you to go full bespoke (at my tailor, fully hand-sewn bespoke suits start at $1300). This takes time (I usually wait 12 weeks for delivery) and requires several fittings, but few things beat the feeling of wearing a suit that was custom made for you. 

Ok, quite a few things beat that feeling, but they either cost way more, and/or are illegal to pay for


----------



## morsegist (Nov 7, 2010)

Best advise is go to Dillard's when they have a clearance sale. They'll have a few Hickey Freemans and some of their brand. If you time it right you'll get the suit at 70% off and free alterations. The alterations/tailoring, as mentioned above, are key.


----------



## kip595 (Jul 11, 2019)

Bespoke (English for me, but also WAY above 1k USD) > Tailored or at least fitted Brooks Brothers (Most of what's in my closet) > and then, of all places, Banana Republic for those "Oh crap I didn't know I needed a suit on this trip gotta find a decent one quick" moments. 

That's just my suit hierarchy, based on my build and tastes.


----------



## VintageVagabound (Jan 15, 2018)

I like the Portuguese chain, Sacoor Brothers. Of course they aren't located everywhere but in the UAE they have a sale every 90 days or so and offer free in-store tailoring so you can get a $1100 suit with high quality fabrics for $500 that is then semi-custom altered to your exact specs. I have customs suits too but it's hard to compete with Sacoor Brothers at the price point.


----------



## Sam K (May 7, 2015)

kip595 said:


> Bespoke (English for me, but also WAY above 1k USD) > Tailored or at least fitted Brooks Brothers (Most of what's in my closet) > and then, of all places, Banana Republic for those "Oh crap I didn't know I needed a suit on this trip gotta find a decent one quick" moments.
> 
> That's just my suit hierarchy, based on my build and tastes.


Cad&the Dandy does offer bespoke English style suits starting at a bit over 1k USD. At that price range, the bulk of the tailoring is done in India by hand (by tailors trained in the UK and supervised by a Saville Row master tailor) with final alterations being on-site. Quality is very high - granted, it does't have quite the same feel as being on a first name basis with the gent who makes your suits, but for quality per dollar it's unbeatable.


----------



## Kasuking (Jan 23, 2019)

In my city you can get a 100% tailored suit for a starting price of 700 bucks for suit pants and jacket. My Tailor said for 900 bucks all fabrics and materials are accessible. And out there is not a single suit off the rack that will fit like a tailored one.


----------



## MohiMedia (Jun 22, 2019)

I'm in the process of moving to Florida and will definitely need new suits for the drastically different weather compared to Chicago.
Can I assume the recommendations offered so far ITT change drastically when considering cold climate of chicago to that of Florida? My guess would be wool as the main material being swapped out for silk but I am pretty uneducated on the matter.


----------



## Sam K (May 7, 2015)

MohiMedia said:


> I'm in the process of moving to Florida and will definitely need new suits for the drastically different weather compared to Chicago.
> Can I assume the recommendations offered so far ITT change drastically when considering cold climate of chicago to that of Florida? My guess would be wool as the main material being swapped out for silk but I am pretty uneducated on the matter.


Wool comes in so many forms. High twist fresco cloths are very airy and quite suitable for summer, where as obviously flanell and tweed is not as suitable.


----------



## ddaksq (Jun 25, 2014)

I would recommend trying Indochino or any similar suit company that will tailor the suit to your dimensions. Even a "cheap" suit can look great if it's fitted properly.


----------



## Atom_99 (Feb 3, 2014)

Suit supply get my vote. You can even select your own fabrics for something affordable bespoke cheaper than most of the offerings at Nordstrom. I’ve had mine for 5 years, wore it to my wedding, job interviews, etc. and still looks good after multiple tailorings.


----------



## HaiovR (May 1, 2020)

I had a navy blue Hugo Boss for $700. Set perfectly and looked good)


----------



## AutomaticTime (May 8, 2020)

WatchScene said:


> Can't go wrong with a Hugo Boss suit. Most under $1K.


Have you had many of these? Always looked appealing but so far I haven't spent the coin and stuck with Calvin Klein, Ralph Lauren, etc


----------



## AutomaticTime (May 8, 2020)

kirth said:


> I own 12 suits, 9 jackets, and two tuxedos. I generally will not spend less than $5k on a suit.
> 
> That being said, the most important aspects to look for in a suit are fit, material, and construction. Look for something in 100% wool, well-built shoulders, and - most importantly - have it tailored by a professional.


MAN. What brands are you buying that cost 5k? Do you get much more wear out of them or is it just about style/features?


----------



## Sam K (May 7, 2015)

AutomaticTime said:


> MAN. What brands are you buying that cost 5k? Do you get much more wear out of them or is it just about style/features?


I'm not the guy who posted that, but I think I can offer some minor input on what drives those prices. I'm sure more sartorial chaps will be able to chip in and correct anything I get wrong, but I think I can give a rough overview:

Like kirth wrote, the main things to look for are fit, material and construction. All those can influence what a suit costs. Quality cloth is not cheap. The material that goes into the cloth influences the price (fine virgin wool is much more expensive than coarse, re-claimed wool). Wool is the most common, but additions of fine silk or cashmere can drive the price up, as well as influence the qualities of the cloth. The way the cloth is woven also factors into the price. So both the material and how the material is used factors into the price. For cloth, while you can easily over-pay for cheap stuff, you're very unlikely to get good cloth at bargain prices.

The second is how the suit is made. Good suits are hand sewn and use a canvas construction that gives them structure and some shape; the fabric we spoke about in the last paragraph is sewn onto the canvas, anchoring it and giving it form. The canvas shapes after the wearer, meaning that a quality suit will fit you better the more you wear it. Cheap suits are sewn using sewing machines and given their shape by using glue instead of canvas (this process is called "fusing"). Fused suits are cheaper and faster to make, but they do not adjust to the wearers body the same way, and eventually the glue will start losing strength. At this point, the suit loses form, and this can't really be repaired: you're left with a suit that looks horrible, or has to be discarded. High quality suits will generally be referred to as "full canvas" (the entire suit is built around a canvas construction) or "half canvas" (the chest area uses a canvas construction). Suits which are neither can be assumed to be fused.

Fit is obviously up to the manufacturer. However, expensive suits usually have some excess cloth which allows them to be taken out (essentially increasing the size a bit). Cheap, mass produced suits need to keep the costs down, so they have very little extra cloth (when you produce 10 000+ suits, every inch of cloth is a saving), so they are less likely to allow alterations if the suit too tight.

Finally, you may end up paying more for a high end brand (some high-fashion brands sell over-priced, very mass-produced suits), as with all clothes, and the country of manufacture also matter. I can get a very good suit, picked out in Sweden at my local tailor, for $1500 or so if they do most of the sewing in India (adjustments made on-site in Stockholm). If I have the same suit sewn completely in Sweden, the price is 3-4 times that. The quality is not significantly different, it's just that the cost of labour is much lower in India.

The major practical difference between the cheap and expensive suit, is that quality suits are designed for a longer lifespan. They can be taken out, taken in, repaired and altered. Cheap suits tend to degenerate with time, and will need to be replaced in time.

Of course, in this age when most people wear suits only for special occasions, a fused, off-the-rack suit with a decent fit is just fine for most. If you find a good fit, they can still look very sharp. If you're wearing a suit every day, you will come to notice the subtle but very important differences between bespoke tailoring and mass produced fast fashion.


----------



## AutomaticTime (May 8, 2020)

Sam K said:


> I'm not the guy who posted that, but I think I can offer some minor input on what drives those prices. I'm sure more sartorial chaps will be able to chip in and correct anything I get wrong, but I think I can give a rough overview:
> 
> Like kirth wrote, the main things to look for are fit, material and construction. All those can influence what a suit costs. Quality cloth is not cheap. The material that goes into the cloth influences the price (fine virgin wool is much more expensive than coarse, re-claimed wool). Wool is the most common, but additions of fine silk or cashmere can drive the price up, as well as influence the qualities of the cloth. The way the cloth is woven also factors into the price. So both the material and how the material is used factors into the price. For cloth, while you can easily over-pay for cheap stuff, you're very unlikely to get good cloth at bargain prices.
> 
> ...


Yeah that's very helpful and makes sense. I've always bought $500-$600 suits that were on sale for $200-$400 and they I get them altered to fit me well. Didn't realize the end stuff would break in. That would likely pay off for me as I have a tendency to rip pants and suits









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King0424 (Dec 27, 2015)

Honest opinion on this because of my height..
I’d have to go with a Hugo Boss. Almost to that $1k mark. 
They fit me the best off the rack. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboyjack (Apr 21, 2020)

Okay. Fifteen years ago or so I found I needed to have five or six suits almost overnight due to a quantum leap promotion at work. So I needed to go from owning one suit to many. I looked at Brooks Brothers, Nordstrom’s, Dillard’s.... WAY more than I could afford and I couldn’t wait for a sale. So... How? EBay! I ordered a couple in my size from different manufacturers that were new or barely worn and were returnable. Found a brand that fit me. For me that was Hart Shaftner and Max. I ended up getting suits that retailed for close to a grand for $100-150, getting them tailored, and custom shirts (huge neck), and eBay ties from JosABank. Went from zero to a full corporate wardrobe for around $1,200 in less than four weeks. Got lots of complements on the suits. No one but me knew where I got them.


----------



## Kuzushi (Mar 3, 2016)

In my experience, the best suit under $1k if you have some time, and especially if you want to buy a few suits is:

hop on a plane, fly to Hoi An vietnam and get custom bespoke suits for about $200 USD each. If you are gonna get 5 suits, a plane ticket, hotel, and 5 bespoke suits in Vietnam will be cost you much less. The suits are great quality, excellent tailoring, and you get a mini (or extended) vacation. You do have to research a bit to find a good tailor tho.


----------



## shaunlawler (Dec 20, 2015)

Get to Savile Row in London and you can get a partially tailored one for £1,000


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## razz339 (Mar 15, 2018)

Boss makes a decent suit that you can find for under a grand. I also like Original Penguin suits as well. You can find those for well under $1k.


----------



## Sam K (May 7, 2015)

Kuzushi said:


> In my experience, the best suit under $1k if you have some time, and especially if you want to buy a few suits is:
> 
> hop on a plane, fly to Hoi An vietnam and get custom bespoke suits for about $200 USD each. If you are gonna get 5 suits, a plane ticket, hotel, and 5 bespoke suits in Vietnam will be cost you much less. The suits are great quality, excellent tailoring, and you get a mini (or extended) vacation. You do have to research a bit to find a good tailor tho.


Unless you take an extended vacation, how do you handle fittings?


----------



## kboyle (May 23, 2020)

Best suit I ever owned I bought from Sarar. Great material, fits well.


----------



## JD10 (Dec 26, 2017)

I’ve been using that guy Hong Kong Mike. He fly’s to the states and does fittings for custom suits. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flynnstone (Jan 2, 2011)

Ted Baker - you can occasionally find them for a deal at Nordstrom’s. Great suits


----------



## brianinCA (Jan 13, 2014)

If you have to wear a suit daily for work, your best bet is to buy affordable suit separates (Zara / Banana Republic / JCrew). Buy 3-4 pairs of pants and 1 suit jacket in dark navy, get them tailored, and you are good for 4-5 years of regular wear. Look for 100% wool shells (or some small % of spandex if you want stretch, but less durability). 

The most important part of the process is to get your suits tailored. I cannot stress this enough. No matter how expensive the suit is, it will not look good if it does not fit correctly, and correct fit is hard to find off the rack. A tailored cheap suit will look better than a non-tailored expensive suit.


----------



## outlaw468 (Jan 10, 2011)

Try Spier and Mackay in Canada. Great suits and jackets at reasonable prices. They also have MTM.


----------



## OrionBets (Aug 13, 2020)

Go to a reputed tailor and get a half canvas suit stitched with Vitale Barberis Canonico material. That should net you around $1K and you'll look great.


----------



## th6252 (Feb 11, 2006)

Tough to beat Brooks Brothers 1818 suits for the money. Solid half canvas suits, just make sure you take them to a trusted tailor as the in house tailoring can be hit or miss. They are regularly running sales for well under $1k and sometimes under $700 during their F&F sales.


----------



## NewGuard84 (Oct 19, 2020)

On sale around that price is a good value

Custom made or at least tailored (esp pants)

Canvassed construction, fusion will fail

Shark skin is my personal fave RN

Charcoal grey, navy, ___, build closet in that order


----------



## consulting_actuary (Sep 26, 2020)

SeikoRun31 said:


> Brooks Brothers? Suit Supply? Or better to spend a couple more hundred and get a Sid Mashburn?


Suit supply is a good shout, focus on the fit, pay for some alterations - almost always slim down the arms. Tbh it doesn't matter where you buy your suit just make sure the fit is good and you can't go wrong


----------



## mpatton4re (Jun 2, 2018)

I got a really great deal on 3 suits at Roger Stuart Clothes in downtown L.A. I think they're on S. Los Angeles Street. Had a really good experience and much better than many other places I've tried.


----------

